# Coupla Pepper Mills



## Kevin (May 1, 2015)

I haven't turned anything in a while so I knocked these out this morning and just sprayed the last coat of finish. The walnut is from a crotch section I milled into PM blanks because some said my Texas walnut was too ugly to use for high grade furniture.  I'm giving it to my mail lady with whom I was finally able to make friends.

The Yellow Corn Bread is going to @Mrfish55 as my half of a trade we did. Dave I'm not going to send it to you yet though because I'm going to add something else for you. I used lots of CA in those cracks and it turned out okay. Next time I'm going to try to get something with some color in there. They're too small for turquoise does anyone have any suggestions on what to do with long but narrow cracks like that?













Hope you like it Dave. I'll show you your extra gift when I get it done . . . .

C&C welcome as always.

Reactions: Like 8 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Schroedc (May 1, 2015)

Way cool. I'll have to see if I have any pictures but I have used embossing powder that my wife uses for scrapbooking to fill some really fine cracks. It gets down in the cracks pretty well and then I flood with CA to seal it. Comes in lots of colors.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (May 1, 2015)

I have some fine colored powders also that I used for casting but was afraid to experiment with Dave's high dollar cornbread. I need to practice with some on something cheap. I'm not sure what embossing powder is, or how it compares to the stuff I have but I'll dig it out.


----------



## Schroedc (May 1, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I have some fine colored powders also that I used for casting but was afraid to experiment with Dave's high dollar cornbread. I need to practice with some on something cheap. I'm not sure what embossing powder is, or how it compares to the stuff I have but I'll dig it out.



The powders for casting the only question will be if they dissolve in a solvent or are a solid pigment. If a solid pigment then probably good to go. The embossing powder I've used is meant to be heat set (You put it on a piece of paper and then use a heat gun to melt it) so it doesn't dissolve when I add glue to it.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## DKMD (May 1, 2015)

Nicely done! I like the smooth tops... Looks like they're comfortable to use.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Mrfish55 (May 1, 2015)

Well done, I like

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 1, 2015)

Nice job Kevin! That Texas walnut looks as good as any to me  That last pic makes them look like they are about 7 foot tall  
Anything you can bind with epoxy will work just fine for those fine cracks... ground brass, ground copper, ground aluminum. You casting dyes will work in epoxy as well.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (May 1, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> Nice job Kevin! That Texas walnut looks as good as any to me  That last pic makes them look like they are about 7 foot tall
> Anything you can bind with epoxy will work just fine for those fine cracks... ground brass, ground copper, ground aluminum. You casting dyes will work in epoxy as well.



Thanks Scott. :-)

I actually bought my powder dyes off of a jewelry supply website. The colors were more vivid than any I have seen. I'll dig them out this weekend. Thanks for the info.


----------



## gman2431 (May 1, 2015)

I always love some good crotch wood, that walnut looks sweet. Nice mills!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (May 1, 2015)

Good looking mills Kevin . There is a black rubberized CA on the market I've been meaning to try out for cracks like those .

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (May 1, 2015)

Nice mills, Kevin 

I can see one thing wrong with your Texas walnut -- it's about 2,000 miles WSW of where it should be

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (May 1, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> Good looking mills Kevin . There is a black rubberized CA on the market I've been meaning to try out for cracks like those .



I've got a bottle of it, It's not all that dark IMO, I tried it to fill gaps in inlay pans and ended up going back to CA and charcoal or epoxy with some black enamel mixed in. 

Epoxy with some colored enamel is another option for filling cracks.... Probably fairly strong too.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## kazuma78 (May 1, 2015)

Those mills look awesome kevin! I'd like to give turning one a shot sometime. I really like the look of that corn bread

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Graybeard (May 2, 2015)

Nice job Kevin. I like the design. Looks like you used a crush grind mechanism? Need to try one of those one of these days.
Graybeard

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (May 2, 2015)

Both mills turned out very well. They sure do look big in that one photo! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 2, 2015)

Looks good Kevin....

I used some of the black ca on some pens. It doesn't fill as good as others stuff. Nor is it all that black. It just darkened the entire pen. But it seemed to harden well.

I've been saving some of my wifes old nail polish. I was going to fill some cracks in the next project that came up. I have no idea if it work. But it sure is sparkley...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (May 3, 2015)

Nice work on those Mister leprechaun.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Blueglass (May 3, 2015)

Fine Ebony sawdust or ABW... I have some of each saved.


----------



## David Seaba (May 3, 2015)

Those look great.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## The PenSmith (May 9, 2015)

Very nice Kevin, it is just amazing the variety of woods that we have access to in our respective regions! Outstanding figure and color on those woods and great turnings as well !!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

